# My rabbit gave birth to 6 kits 3 days ago.....



## Showes88 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Just after some guidance really.

My female rabbit gave birth to 6 kits on Sunday 3rd March. She is in the top of an indoor 2 tiered cage which has been separated off from the male. I was wondering if it would be ok to lift her down so she could have a run about or weather it is best to leave her in for time being?? 

We are in the process of building her a bigger area (indoors) so she has more room to move around as at the moment it all looks a little cramped in her cage what with the nest box etc. When is an ok to transfer them all into this bigger area?

Also, when does their fur start to grow and when do their eyes open? We can see little teeth already!

Thanks in advance for all your help  x


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Eyes open around ten days, and I can't quite remember about the fur thing. 

I think it's fine to let momma have a little exercise once she's done feeding for the day, but maybe give her a few days, and then she might actually be eager to come out. What breeds are your bunnies? Could you post pics of the babies  I adore baby bunnies!


----------



## Showes88 (Mar 6, 2013)

They are lionheads  I've attempted to attach a pic of babies..... Hopefully it works! Thank you for your help! Can't wait to see what colours they are!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aww! Cute! They'll be light colored, maybe white? (Because of their pink skin now ) What colors are the parents?


----------



## Showes88 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is Tyson (daddy)


----------



## Showes88 (Mar 6, 2013)

And this is Maisey (mum)


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aww! Love them both!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Showes88 (Mar 7, 2013)

I any believe how quick these babies are growing! It's lovely as Maisey doesn't mind is being nosey in the nest (she knows she gets a treat after that's probably why!) I'm amazed but its so interesting to watch! You don't realise quite how much you miss when they are outdoor bunnies! 

When we do let her out for a run is it best to move babies down too in the nest box or leave them up in the cage?


----------



## JBun (Mar 7, 2013)

Wait til they hit about 3 weeks old. They are super cute and fuzzy and so fun at that age. Maisey sounds like a good momma. And I agree rabbits are a lot more fun to have indoors. You really get to see them open up and see what fun personalities they have.

You can just leave the nest box in the cage when you let momma out to play. With my doe, I usually pulled the nest box out during the day, mostly cause I wanted to watch the babies , but mom doesn't really have anything to do with them until feeding time, and that is only once or twice a day, in the morning or at night. I guess some does may be more watchful of their babies, and it may bother them if you take the nestbox out, but my doe didn't care at all. Except when that milk was coming in and she needed to nurse. Then she really wanted those babies there, lol.


----------



## Showes88 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't wait! Had a peek this morning and they all had fat bellies so she is feeding them at some point during the night id say. 

They are starting to grow fur now and they changed in the day yesterday... I'm taking pictures every day to see their development and they have grown loads since they were born 4 days ago! Ill post some more pics when they aren't so pink lol


----------



## majorv (Mar 7, 2013)

Their eyes should open between 12-14 days. Once they hit 3 weeks they'll be bouncing in and out of the nestbox, bothering Mom for a drink and eating some pellets. If you're going to move them to a bigger cage then you definitely want to do it by the time they're moving around or it may be too cramped.


----------



## Showes88 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thought id update on the pics of my little ones! They are all doing so well, and it looks as though eyes may be opening soon!

There is one concern though. We have one that has hardly any fur at all! Its still pink compared to the others. Im assuming this is the runt of the little.... should i be concerned?


----------



## wendymac (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful babies!!! As for the furless one, you may end up losing it.  It's not just tinier than the others, but not developing normally, either. I can't wait to see them when they get their manes.


----------



## Showes88 (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's a further update! The bald bunny is still going strong, it's grown some fur and just has a bald patch on its head now. It's growing too! 

At what age are you able to tell the sex of the babies?


----------



## majorv (Mar 21, 2013)

Some experienced breeders can usually tell within a week of kits being born. It's easier to tell once they're 3-6 weeks old, but even then you can sometimes be wrong.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

Those are some cute bunnies, they are adorable. What a lovely colour they are and they all look to be doing well. I just love seeing pics of families from birth and growing up, I know I´ll never experience it but I feel like I get part of the experience on here. Keep the pics coming, I just can´t get enough. Both mom and dad are lovely looking buns.


----------

